# Matco Drag Stip



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Looks like you can buy the Matco Drag Strip on the Matco website.

http://www.matcotools.com/Catalog/toolcatalog.jsp?cattype=C&cat=3375&select=&page=2 

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

That and some great posters.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That and some great posters.:thumbsup:



Hahaha your not kidding!!!:dude:


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

slot cars ........? posters.......?slot cars........?posters........? TM wont be happy whichever way I go


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

pukekohe said:


> slot cars ........? posters.......?slot cars........?posters........? TM wont be happy whichever way I go


Might as well buy both!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The race set is back order so their out of the sets. If anybody can get one please let me know. thanks alot. Lendell


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> The race set is back order so their out of the sets. If anybody can get one please let me know. thanks alot. Lendell



I just seen the matco cars on FEEPAY for 84 bucks a piece. What a bargain huh.


Some people


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

thanks alot.


----------

